# Bulldozer Accident



## Montosi82 (Dec 4, 2008)

Just came across these pictures from last summer. The truck ran the stop sign and and crashed into the side of a trailer and knocked the dozer ( i believe a D5) right off and this is where it landed. No one was killed but we did have to medflight the driver of the truck. Thought you guys would enjoy these.


----------



## V-Boss (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow, that's crazy right there... What are the odds that the dozer would stop on the pole straight up?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Looks like someone forgot to chain down the Cat.......


----------



## RTEnt (Apr 14, 2007)

Kinda makes you wonder if the guy moving the dozer had it bound properly. I know a guy that had an accident with a tag trailer and a mini excavator. The pintle was sheared right off his truck and the trailer and excavator ended up on their side but the machine never came off the trailer.

Cool pics anyway


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

RTEnt;1006233 said:


> Kinda makes you wonder if the guy moving the dozer had it bound properly. I know a guy that had an accident with a tag trailer and a mini excavator. The pintle was sheared right off his truck and the trailer and excavator ended up on their side but the machine never came off the trailer.


Guy I worked for as a kid lost a 580K the same way, pindle broke, the trailer tongue went up and back down into the forest on the right, all the chains snapped, but the front bucket caught the 2" lip at the front and kept the backhoe on the trailer. We walked it off, used it to pull the trailer out. I was behind him in the pickup and ran to a local automotive store to get a new hitch, pretended we were working in the ditch while we fixed it (cones set up and all) about an hour later on our way. The only damage was to the battery box on the case, a tree bent the step. Sledgehammer fixed it perfectly... Good times. Probably wouldn't work out that way twice.


----------



## farmer101 (Oct 4, 2009)

even if the dozer wasnt chanied down properly... the guy who hit it had to be hauling some major a$$ to flip it up on its end like that


----------



## RTEnt (Apr 14, 2007)

farmer101;1006267 said:


> even if the dozer wasnt chanied down properly... the guy who hit it had to be hauling some major a$$ to flip it up on its end like that


My guess would be that the machine came off the trailer when the truck and trailer driver made a sharp move to try and avoid an accident. I don't think that a small pickup hitting the side a a trailer would send the machine flying off like that.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

If you can't Dodge it, Ram it.


----------



## OldCrow (Dec 14, 2009)

Those pictures almost look impossible. I don't know how much that dozer weighs, but how fast do you need to be going in order to hit it, knock it off the trailer, and flip it up vertically from the blade? With a pickup none the less!

Pretty cool how strong those tension wires are to keep it up like that.


----------



## Montosi82 (Dec 4, 2008)

The driver of the pickup ran the stop sign goin about 45-50mph. I know there were some chains but unsure if they had enough or if they were tightened properly.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

that dakota did pretty damn good for a 50 mph impact. wheres the trailer?


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

I can't believe that little Dakota knocked the dozer off there like that.


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

Strong phone pole


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Wow, that truck must have been going pretty fast.

Glad to see nobody got killed, hopefully the driver is ok.


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

That dozer must have been going fast. I didn't know they cruzied down the highway that well. :laughing:

Seriously, that is pretty scary.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Amazing how the dozer is standing straight up


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

you should deffinently start telling people that the pickup rear ended the dozer:laughing:


----------



## advl66 (Feb 14, 2009)

thats crazy.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

any pictures of the dozer being set back on it's tracks?


----------



## bryanR (Oct 19, 2009)

that poor dakota kinda ruined from the front and from the rear


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't buy it, there is no way that the truck hitting the dozer could make it fly off the truck and stand up like that. Maybe knock it off the truck if it wasn't chained right. Somebody is missing some major facts.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

In the first picture it looks like the road turns to the left, also theres a stain or something on the road that crosses the lane. So if the truck hauling the Cat had a steel deck rather than wood, the Cat wasn't chained down, they were speeding or not paying attention, they get into the corner see the guy in the Dakota blow through the stop sign over reacts cut the wheel, Cat starts to side and lands against the pole? 

Maybe ??


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

mossman381;1007096 said:


> I don't buy it, there is no way that the truck hitting the dozer could make it fly off the truck and stand up like that. Maybe knock it off the truck if it wasn't chained right. Somebody is missing some major facts.


I agree......


----------



## deere13 (Feb 14, 2010)

bryanR;1007010 said:


> that poor dakota kinda ruined from the front and from the rear


its not ruined its better think of all the improvments you cant make it worse if you hit something and it has a shorter wheel base which means better turning radius


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

That's not a D5,it's a D3,but it doesn't matter,there is no way a Dakota or even a larger pickup could possibly send a 7 ton dozer off the trailer and end up ass in the air like that.Someone doesn't have all their facts straight.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

mossman381;1007096 said:


> I don't buy it, there is no way that the truck hitting the dozer could make it fly off the truck and stand up like that. Maybe knock it off the truck if it wasn't chained right. Somebody is missing some major facts.


Can You pleease go back to physics class?? If the driver of the truck (not the dakota) over corrected in an attempt to not hit the dakota such as steering one way or the other and the dozer was not properly chained down the dozer would have wanted to continue traveling straight, causing it to fall off the trailer, Second if both trucks are traveling at lets say 35mph, when they impact each other you have forces reaching 70 mph, Now if that dozer is not properly chained down and the truck its on hits a brick wall, That dozer is coming up to the cab at least a little bit, Now put a force trying to push the trailer backwards that things moving. Third, How could you not buy this you think they jusy photoshoped it so he could be like hey look what I wish I did, hes no Deere13 or 87jeepwrangler, hes a firemen.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

If you look closely at the first picture you can see that there is a road that comes in from the left and sort of turns onto the road the dakota and cat are on, truck came flying around that corner swereved to mis the lil dakota and goodbye un properly chained down dozer and helllo telephone pole.


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

My guess was the truck that was towing the dozer was coming from the direction of the left arrow on the green sign (in the first picture) He was traveling at a good clip, had the dozer in the middle of the trailer with no chains (beacause he was only going around the corner). In the fourth picture you can see where there is some dirt in the middle of the road, it lines up perfectly with the pole, blade must have dug in and stood the dozer up when it reached the dirt. I never would have believed it could happen. looks like the dozer had no damage at least untill they set it down. I wish we could see the truck that towed, maybe he kept going!


----------



## hondarider203 (Feb 5, 2010)

mnglocker;1006275 said:


> If you can't Dodge it, Ram it.


i would like to dis agree i wassubject to a man with this fram of mind and well im still driving my GM as for the dodge totaled


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Montosi82;1006213 said:


> Just came across these pictures from last summer. The truck ran the stop sign and and crashed into the side of a trailer and knocked the dozer ( i believe a D5) right off and this is where it landed. No one was killed but we did have to medflight the driver of the truck. Thought you guys would enjoy these.





thesnowman269;1007495 said:


> Can You pleease go back to physics class?? Third, How could you not buy this you think they jusy photoshoped it so he could be like hey look what I wish I did, hes no Deere13 or 87jeepwrangler, hes a firemen.


Please read what he said. I believe the pics are real, but I think he just found them on the web somewhere. I don't have to go to physics class to know the truck did not knock a dozer like that up that pole. I think the dozer was not chained (the guy said it was chained) and maybe the semi was going around that corner in the pic to fast and just lost the dozer. If the dakota ran a stop sign, who knows. Like I said before somebody is missing some major facts. And how do you know he is a fireman? Let me guess you think everybody tells the truth online :laughing:


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx (Sep 29, 2009)

mnglocker;1006275 said:


> If you can't Dodge it, Ram it.


_*well he obviously didnt dodge it but he certainly rammed it and lost!:laughing:*_


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

I understand how the front got a beat up but in the first pic it shows the back end all smashed up explain that one.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Where's the semi?


----------



## rebelplow (Jan 30, 2008)

The Patriot Ledger
Posted Jul 11, 2008 @ 08:14 AM
DUXBURY —

The driver of a pickup truck that hit a dump truck hauling a bulldozer this week was charged with a stop-sign violation, a right-of-way violation and negligent operation of a motor vehicle.

The owner of the dump truck, Fred E. Nava & Son Inc. of Kingston, received a citation for improperly securing a bulldozer onto its trailer from the commercial vehicle enforcement section of the State Police.

Duxbury police said the pickup truck, a 2004 Dodge Dakota, and another car drove through a stop sign while traveling east on Franklin Street just after noon on Wednesday.

The first car got through the intersection unscathed, but the pickup truck hit the driver’s side of the dump truck, which was traveling north on Route 53.

As the truck continued north, the pickup truck hit the dump truck’s trailer, and the trailer dragged the pickup truck down the street. The collision also caused diesel fuel from the dump truck’s tank to spill.

During the accident, police said, the bulldozer fell off the trailer and ended up against a utility pole, which it broke.

The driver of the pickup, Claire McKinnon, 17, of Hanson, was taken to Jordan Hospital by ambulance.

One of her two passengers, Michael Ciano, 17, of Hansen, was taken by helicopter to Massachusetts General Hospital.

The other passenger, Christopher Newsome, 17, of Whitman, was unhurt.

The dump truck driver, Dana Duperre, 53, of Kingston, was unhurt. He also had a 12-year-old passenger in the cab, police said.

Route 53 and several side streets were closed for nearly four hours on Wednesday as the fire department and environmental workers cleaned up diesel fuel, police said.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks for the research--now we know.As an excavator,this upsets me regarding the dozer not being bound down correctly.I place 5 chains down on mine,not a chance of a DOT ticket or some mishap.


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

Just goes to show you, even if you don't think you want to take the time to properly secure equipment on the trailer or truck is going to matter because you're going to "take it easy," you can't account for some other idiots ruining your day.


----------



## fordplowdude (Feb 1, 2005)

tuney443;1008315 said:


> Thanks for the research--now we know.As an excavator,this upsets me regarding the dozer not being bound down correctly.I place 5 chains down on mine,not a chance of a DOT ticket or some mishap.


I agree I can't believe how many trucks I see with improperly chained down equipment!


----------



## Montosi82 (Dec 4, 2008)

mossman,

Your right i just pulled them off a website. The website of the fire department i work for. I don't mean to be disrespectful but i posted them for everyone to get a kick out of. 

Rebelplow

Thanks for posting that article. 

ps sorry no picks of them putting the dozer back on its tracks


----------



## MaxPower1971 (Dec 14, 2008)

Well I don't have pics but I can tell you that a D5 can flip lol. When I was a young buck My dad sent me to fetch the dozer from a site with the straight body ramp truck. I was in a rush and didn't chain it right. As I got off the clutch to go at the green light, the dozer went rolling down the beaver tail, bounced on the road and flipped on it's side where it was hit by an older Dodge dump truck which made it flip twice...

Took a very long time before I ever drove one of dad's piece of equipment lolll

I'm pretty sure the pics above are real and that it flipped that way.


----------



## jedi1 (Mar 1, 2008)

who cares how it happened it's gut busting funny!


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Many years ago ,3 of my employees managed to dump a backhoe off a float 
in the middle of a busy downtown intersection, during rushhour, the day of a big storm.
Musta scared the crap out of the guy who was behind the float when she came rolling off.
Why? How? all 3 thought that " de 'udder guy he do dat " so No one chained the hoe.
The driver didn't realize ?!?! he should have checked.
Luckily there were no collisions as a result of the major screw up.
Cardinal rule since then is that driver checks his load, which I had, back then ,assumed everyone did.
Never assume anything.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Holy Sh!t.


----------



## MaxPower1971 (Dec 14, 2008)

BlackIrish;1039255 said:


> Many years ago ,3 of my employees managed to dump a backhoe off a float
> in the middle of a busy downtown intersection, during rushhour, the day of a big storm.
> Musta scared the crap out of the guy who was behind the float when she came rolling off.
> Why? How? all 3 thought that " de 'udder guy he do dat " so No one chained the hoe.
> ...


OUCH....3 EX-employees I assume??


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Yes all 3 are EX-employees.


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

6 years ago I was working for a paving company and I was following one of are truck drivers
he had the paver on the float and took the off ramp to fast (Walkley Rd) the paver was not chained properly and it slid 1/4 off. It was his third day truck'n 4 us. Funny he did'nt wont to listen to a 17 year old :laughing:


----------

